# Final steam up of 2022



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Went down to a friends house just west of Indianapolis for the final steam up of 2022. Just a small impromptu run. This short video was my final run just after 8pm before letting the #22 cool down to get packed up for the trip home. Enjoy and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sweet little loco!! Thanks for letting us see it, and Happy New Year!


----------

